# Healthy alternative to pecan pie?



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

We love pecan pie, especially the Kentucky chocolate/bourbon version, but I just can't bring myself to make one for Christmas (we just had one at T'giving). Do you have a yummy pecan dessert recipe that'll be a good substitute? Or even a healthy pecan pie recipe (if such a thing is possible







). That full bag of pecans in my cabinet is calling to me . . .


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

I haven't made this recipe, but in general I like Whole Foods recipes for healthier alternatives: http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipes/pecanpie.html


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here's my recipe - it's still rich but a lot healthier than regular:

Pecan Pie
Treat yourself to this luscious dessert. It supplies protein, vitamins, minerals, and good fats. Try it with any of the toppings on page xxx.

1 (8- or 9-inch) Basic Pie Crust (page xxx)
3/4 cup pecan halves
3 eggs
1/4 cup unsalted butter or coconut oil, melted
1/4 cup blackstrap molasses
1/2 cup maple syrup, honey, or brown rice syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Few drops brown rice vinegar
3/4 cup chopped pecans

Preheat oven to 350ºF. Roll out pie crust and place in 8- or 9-inch pie pan. Place pecan halves in pie crust, rounded side up. Beat together eggs, melted butter or oil, molasses, sweetener, vanilla, and vinegar. Stir in chopped pecans. Pour filling into pie crust. Bake 30 to 40 minutes, or until center is set. Cool at least 15 minutes before serving.

Makes 8 servings


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm glad to see there are ways to make it without corn syrup. Now I have to keep myself from adding the chocolate chips and bourbon to these healthier recipes!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here's another thing you can do with pecans - I often give this as gifts.

SPICED PECAN HOSTESS GIFT
Makes about 4 cups

4 cups unsalted pecan halves
2 tablespoons maple syrup
4 teaspoons coarse salt
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon chili paste

1. Preheat oven to 300. Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper; set aside. In a medium bowl, combine pecans, maple syrup, 3 teaspoons salt, pepper flakes, chili powder, cayenne, and chili paste. Toss to coat.

2. Spread nuts in a single layer on prepared baking sheet, and bake for 20 minutes. Remove from oven, toss with remaining teaspoon salt and let cool. Serve immediately or store, at room temperature, in an airtight container for up to 1 week.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

All those sound fab Cathe!!!









I made a chocolate/bourbob/pecan pie for Thanksgiving and used maple syrup instead of sugar. It was so yummy! I also used oragnic flours and butter. But I suppose youcould always substitute oat flours or oil in the crust to make it healthier.And lessen the amount of sugar or substitute slightly. i hardly notice when I use less sugar anymore. You get used to the taste, and when something isi really sugary you just want to barf!!!!! SO, I suppose if you use correct proportions, or have made the pie many times before, you could easily figure out a way to rework it to make it better


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks!
sounds yummy!









Amy


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Cathe, that spiced pecan recipe sounds great! My brother will love it. Oh, and stupid question, I know, but what is chili paste?

Leilalu--just wondering . . . my pecan pie recipe doesn't call for sugar, only corn syrup. Can I substitute maple syrup in equal proportions for the corn syrup? if you've got time, maybe you could share your recipe so I can see what it looks like?

Kelly


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

You can get chili paste in a grocery, gourmet or natural food store. To tell you the truth, I just leave it out - most of my list has kids and that makes it quite spicy.


----------

